# overtraining abs



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

is it possible to overtrain abs, coz i hear bodybuilders like dexter jackson who in my opinion has the best abs in the world trains them everyday n if i did this would they tone stil?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

yes you can over train abs but having said that you can work the abs more than any other muscle

group imo.

dont make the mistake of trying to train like the pros kid i bet they didnt train like that when they started out stick with the basics.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

i do my abd 3-4 times a weeks it does the job


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

me too 3- 4 times a week


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2005)

i train my abs 1-2 times a week hard, they stay sore for a good 3-4 days so i don't know how you guys can do abs 4 times a week! that is just crazy, they are just like any other muscle group, they need time to rest, repair and grow


----------



## joe1988 (Jan 17, 2010)

but no matter how hard u train abs they dnt grow, they just tone and define


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

In my opinon, there is not much point having really strong abs with a layer of fat over them. They just look too block-like. Best abs I have seen is on a guy who trained them only moderately, but had a v low body fat level.

I think abs are the most noticable place when you put on fat. :shock:


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

i used to train abs everyday, but nowadays i train them much less. my bodyfat is low but i have a layer of fat covering my abs. 1 thing i do find and have heard the same from other ppl is that when i train them my stomach pushes out and becomes more noticable. does any1else experience this.? i went through a stage ofnotbothering at all with abs and my stomach became flat.


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

I used to train abs really intense years ago and had a good six pack but have a lower bf level, but one I started putting on a bit of fat it seemed to pus my stomach out! odd i know.

Now I have a splendid 1-pack :shock:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

who wants a 6 pack anyway? ive got a keg and everybody knows thats where the party's at!! really though the only thing training abs hard does is strengthen the muscle if you dont have little bf. im at about 15-18% and have been for a while, never had abs but i used to train them hard doing crunches for hours and knee ups and all, one thing it gave me was an iron stomach, i used to make money letting guys punch me in the gut in high school, it was a riot because all of these jocks thought they could fold me up and i would just laugh at them and collect my money. if youre going for abs youve got to lose the bf.


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Of course one thing we all forgot about is the strengthening effect on your lumbar spine. Believe it or not nearly 50% of all common back problems are caused by poor stomach muscles!!

(I have been told that from a orthopedic surgeon, haven't just made it up  )

John


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

i second that!


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Of course sam, do them wrong, like straight sit ups and you will just give yourself a herniated disk. I did - well 3 of them!! I have a long long history of back problems which have been mainly caused by poor weight training. Sticking my motorbike into the back of a Fiesta didn't help either,


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

> Sticking my motorbike into the back of a Fiesta didn't help either


i'm doing a direct access cource next month and everyone keeps telling me i'm going to die. if i'm carefull/responcible i will live right?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

huh?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

direct access = full unrestricted bike licence


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

ahhhh...why would you die? do they throw stuff at you and make you ride thru oil slicks?! if you are comfortable in your abilities you can handle it!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

thats what i said


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

its probably people who dont ride that say that, thats what i always get.


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Can't quite remember what the law is in the UK. Do you need a restrictor kit for a bike? Didn't need one in Ireland, If your over 25, you could buy any bike you want. Seriously though, I really recommend you avoid buying a high powered bike for you first one. IMHO its too much to go from a 125cc (if that's what you are using) to a 750-1000cc cos you will get tempted to 'see what it can do' and you get complacent about its ability. I jumped from a 125cc to a VFR 750. Felt good but now I'm older I feel it was a bit stupid. Remember, you may be a good rider but loads of car drivers ain't!

Also, definitely get full leathers. Their costly but may save you life. I know of this dude who badly cut his leg from a bike accident and wasn't wearing the leather-jeans and bled to death on the motorway.

Cheers Sam


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

yeah, i have experience on bikes, mostly off road stuff. my first bike is a suzuki gsxr 600. i like is and its got loads of power. i would eventually like a ducati and an aprilia. but you do have to be on guard on a bike.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

MrSkinny said:


> Also, definitely get full leathers. Their costly but may save you life. I know of this dude who badly cut his leg from a bike accident and wasn't wearing the leather-jeans and bled to death on the motorway.


Well said, buy the best helmet, leathers, boots & helmet and what's left should go on your bike.

Had 3 bike crashes and no serious injurys.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

MrSkinny said:


> Had 3 bike crashes and no serious injurys.


Bet it hurt though?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

Comando Tom said:


> MrSkinny said:
> 
> 
> > Had 3 bike crashes and no serious injurys.
> ...


Last one knocked a chunk out of my knee and hurt my wallet 12 months later. Was pissed as a fart, don't remember a thing (apparently had 12 pints before I left the pub) ambulance driver called the police as I denide crashing the bike (of course I denide it, I was pissed, don't remember crashing it! :lol: ) 12 months ban, 450-00 fine and no one wanted to insure me when I got the license back.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

well...thatll pretty much do it for you! i dont really see how you made it out of the parking lot on a bike being that drunk!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

used to have a bit of a drink / drug problem. 12 pints was a normal every night of the week kind of thing.


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

stumpy said:


> used to have a bit of a drink / drug problem. 12 pints was a normal every night of the week kind of thing.


At least you knocked it on the 'ead, well done Stumpy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

glad its in your past.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

drug free 8 years, alcohol is once in a blue moon, last drinking session was Christmas. Only managed 5 pints and felt ill.  lightweight these days. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2005)

a pal of mine told me about a bloke who was in a foringe place getting well pissed with a local he didnt know. when he left he was trying to get on his bike but kept falling over so the chap he had been drinking with give him a hand getting on and started. turns out he was the cheif of police


----------

